# Replace toilet?



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Customer has an old (1960?) house and toilet is probably that old. He wants to replace it but his (adult) daughters want to just replace the parts.

His position is that it is the only toilet in the house that gets streak marks on the inside of the bowl all the time.

Does this happen more with older porcelain?
Anyone know why some toilets in a house would streak and not others?

Thanks.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

VAviaCo said:


> Customer has an old (1960?) house and toilet is probably that old. He wants to replace it but his (adult) daughters want to just replace the parts.
> 
> His position is that it is the only toilet in the house that gets streak marks on the inside of the bowl all the time.
> 
> ...


As the enamel ages it loses the gloss of it's finish, and therefore are more likely to stain.


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

2 things to consider...

1. the porcelain may have worn leaving a rougher surface
2. some of the older bowls are rounder versus the newer more oblong shape. the rounder ones cause the waste to enter the trap at a greater angle resulting in them being more prone to streaking.

Inform your customer that a new (all-in-one) toilet is not too much more than if you buy a complete toilet repair kit, and replace all the parts.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I think one of the girls or their BF is responsible for an upperdeck :blink:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

VAviaCo said:


> His position is that it is the only toilet in the house that gets streak marks on the inside of the bowl all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Tell him he needs more cheese in his diet...he needs more binder....:clap:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

or he makes too big turd. Must chop up first


----------

